# Career and Professional Services



## rightfirsttym (Mar 6, 2017)

Do you want to stay ahead of the game and avoid the rat race. Are you looking for a tailor made solution for your job search that will set you apart from the competition. If your answer is YES, we need to talk. Send your name and email address to rightfirsttym gmail com and we will be in touch with a recruitment readiness workshop that will be held in March-April. Registration fee is $50


----------

